# Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

cage # 2 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog 










<span style="color: #FF0000">Cage# 2 available for adoption NOW, "Rudy", owner surrender, 2yrs old, good w/cats, dogs, children. </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12235385

Lorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995 

The County Kennel is
open to the public:

Tuesday - Friday
10 AM to 4:30 PM

Saturday 
10 AM to 4:00 PM

*"The pound’s normal site is not up to date. They are having computer issues. We have volunteers that went in and took photos to update the petfinder site that they keep up. Hope you guys can help the GSD’s in there."*

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH254.html

This shelter is west of Cleveland, OH.

As of today - there are 3 GSDs at this shelter. Cage 7 (already posted) and Cage 3 (posting).


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

well he either looks serious,or mad.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

Really? I thought more worried, as in "why did my family leave me here".


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

I think he looks despondent.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

"Volunteers who go in the pound and walk the dogs say the GSD’s in there are very nice. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">They gas on Tuesdays and Fridays before they open.</span>

If rescue thinks think can help, please call the pound at 440-326-5995 and leave a message that you are with a rescue and will try to get these dogs out. They will try and give you some extra time if they are not full.

BUT they have been very full lately."


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

I would have a pissed off look on my face if someone dumped me and I could be gassed to death within 12 hours...


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

Another picture - the County site is back!










http://www.loraincounty.us/website/index.asp?webpageid={ACC7C3DA-99C1-4EE0-B8E9-9AA9E3A1218B}


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

The first pic looks so sad. This second one is a little better but still he needs a good home. Please help if you can....


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

This guy just breaks my heart. He looks so worried and sad to me. In addition, he looks alot like my gsdx in the face so it makes me even sadder. I can just see my Riley having that look on his face if he was in a shelter. Wish there was a way for me to help but I'm so far away.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*



> Originally Posted By: rocky1well he either looks serious,or mad.


I think it's a confident look, like "You may admire my beauty."


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

bump


----------



## peewee01 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

still there


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

What a very sweet, huggable looking boy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

listing removed


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - Cage#2 M B&T Avail NOW O/S - RUDY*

does anyone know the final outcome?


----------

